# Author 'devastated' at Potter end



## MA-Caver (Jul 6, 2007)

> *Author 'devastated' at Potter end*
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6276682.stm
> The final Harry Potter book is released later this month
> Author JK Rowling has said she felt euphoric but "devastated" as she penned the last words of the final Harry Potter book, The Deathly Hallows.
> ...


I would've thought "The End" would've been the last words of that series.  
Oh let Harry live. I want to write an adventure of him and his friends exploring a cave...


----------



## Carol (Jul 6, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Oh let Harry live. I want to write an adventure of him and his friends exploring a cave...



Now THAT would be cool! :asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 6, 2007)

I hope he doesn't die, either, even though I don't want any of the good characters to die off, either.   If Harry does, I swear- I'm re selling all of the movies I have.  I can't stand depressing movies/ books/ songs.  It sounds like I won't be wearing my contacts to the last movie...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 6, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Now THAT would be cool! :asian:


 I know... but I can't do it if the character is dead now can I? 

But!  There is the Potter-World fact that he could return as a GHOST! heh heh... But hopefully he won't be killed off. Snapes maybe but not Harry.


			
				tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I hope he doesn't die, either, even though I don't want any of the good characters to die off, either. If Harry does, I swear- I'm re selling all of the movies I have. I can't stand depressing movies/ books/ songs. It sounds like I won't be wearing my contacts to the last movie...


:lol: That's one way to NOT see the terrible end! Question is really, are they really sure that the kids playing the parts will stick to it. Word is out that Emma Watson (Hermionie) doesn't want to continue with movies 6 & 7 and they're arguing with potential breech of contract if she carries through with it. Same with Rupert and *gasp* Daniel... what if they just get bloody burned out on it all?


----------



## Carol (Jul 6, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> I know... but I can't do it if the character is dead now can I?




That never stopped the Star Trek authors.....


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2007)

I must admit that I'm looking forward to reading it! But, I'll have to stay away from the Internet until I do--I expect certain people to be posting spoilers all over the place.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 6, 2007)

It's a strict rule of mine to never let loose any spoilers!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 7, 2007)

Interviews with JK about the last book (no spoilers... she's too smart for that) but it has a nice sneak peek at The Order Of the Phoenix movie and the scene where Harry is teaching about the Patronis Charm... nicely done. 

Part 1: 
[yt]kkmrYQk7HmE[/yt] 

Part 2:
[yt]yystOmothCI[/yt]

Also this article: http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/books/07/05/harrypotter.mythology.ap/index.html


----------



## Kacey (Jul 7, 2007)

Apparently both the videos got pulled; when I clicked on them, they both came up "this video is no longer available".


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 7, 2007)

Hrmm... must've been done without copyrights on YouTube ... or something... alas earwax

Edit: Found it again on a Fansite  http://video.the-leaky-cauldron.org/video/show/795


----------

